# Terratec Cinergy T Stick MK II  USB-ID: 0CCD:0097

## pummel

Is there anybody running this dvb-stick successfully?

Drivers under http://linux.terratec.de/tv_en.html are only available for 0CCD:0093 not for 0CCD:0097

In some threads from the ubuntuforum  I've found success stories, but i could not reproduce it.

And other threads say, there is no chance yet.

This says dmesg when I plug in  the stick:

```

usb 1-1.2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 9

usb 1-1.2: New USB device found, idVendor=0ccd, idProduct=0097

usb 1-1.2: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

usb 1-1.2: Product: USB2.0 DVB-T TV Stick

usb 1-1.2: Manufacturer: NEWMI

usb 1-1.2: SerialNumber: 010101010600001

input: NEWMI USB2.0 DVB-T TV Stick as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.2/1-1.2:1.1/input/input12

generic-usb 0003:0CCD:0097.0004: input: USB HID v1.01 Keyboard [NEWMI USB2.0 DVB-T TV Stick] on usb-0000:00:1a.0-1.2/input1

```

Please help!

(Kernel linux-2.6.34-gentoo)

----------

## chithanh

A good place to check the support for a DVB device is the LinuxTV wiki.

Google says that your device may have an AF9015 chipset, so enable that driver in the kernel, if necessary adding the vendor and product IDs and/or the tuner driver. You may also need to install firmware for that device.

----------

